# Inexpensive flip shanty's at Menard's



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

I was looking through a Menard's sales add today and I saw one man flip shanty's for $139 and auger's for $20. I think the sale goes until Dec 7th.

This might help out you guys that want to get started on the hard water but don't want to spent a lot doing it.

I haven't seen them in person so I don't know how well they are put together, but you should be able to get a few years out of the shanty if you treat it right.


----------



## jimbo (Dec 29, 2007)

auger for $20.00 ???? 
not that i need another, but that's dang cheap

do you know what kind it was what dia.?

maybe only 1 per store & an 8"


----------



## double trouble (Nov 20, 2003)

Strike Zone I Portable Ice Shelter

CHECK YOUR LOCAL STORE FOR CURRENT PRICING!

* Folds into molded plastic sled for easy transportation * Waterproof, heat absorbing PVC coated fabric cover * Pullover design for easy setup * 54" peak height * Sled measures 34"W x 90"L * Includes one sports chair and tow rope * Weighs 42 lbs. 175-8508

Strike Zone Dream Kit

CHECK YOUR LOCAL STORE FOR CURRENT PRICING!

* Ice auger with adjustable handle * Ice skimmer 175-8539

Special order at some locations in approximately 1 week.


----------



## double trouble (Nov 20, 2003)

4 shanties in stock at $139 .
6 auger -skimmers at $29.99


----------



## double trouble (Nov 20, 2003)

the auger is an 8 inch


----------



## jimbo (Dec 29, 2007)

bro-in-law emailed me about it
dia. unknown, but has askimmer & short rod & reel.
called dream starter kit or something


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

has anyone used one of these shanties?


----------



## basskiller46 (Feb 27, 2008)

Or augers


----------



## jerryk (Feb 18, 2008)

Last year I got the rectangular shack with doors on the sides.

Worked well, but the sides are tight... getting the long ridge poles clicked into the side poles is HARD to do when it's cold and stiff. Your arms will be tired.

This year I'm making a fork-shaped tool to pry the edge poles apart from the cross pole and get it snapped into position a bit easier.


Once up, the shack is fine. but I sure wish they'd spend 5cents on 1/2 inch more material for the sides.


----------



## cbgale2 (Oct 21, 2008)

I'll tell you what for the money these are nice shanty's, i picked up a one man flip over style for $129, it has nice think material on it, going to try it out in the morning. They also had a two man flip over style for $219 I believe. And another two man that wasnt a flip for $119 (but it was a little tight for 2 guys). If ya want a pretty decent shack for not much money Id check them out, they had them set up right in the store. These arent anything like that $100 model that gander sells, much nicer!!! Now I just have to explain this to my wife.... wish me luck.:help:


----------



## chef daddy (Dec 28, 2007)

I'll tell you what for the money these are nice shanty's, i picked up a one man flip over style for $129, it has nice think material on it, going to try it out in the morning. They also had a two man flip over style for $219 I believe. And another two man that wasnt a flip for $119 (but it was a little tight for 2 guys). If ya want a pretty decent shack for not much money Id check them out, they had them set up right in the store. These arent anything like that $100 model that gander sells, much nicer!!! Now I just have to explain this to my wife.... wish me luck.:help:



its easier to beg for forgiveness than to ask for permission sometimes


----------



## Aric1 (Jan 1, 2009)

I picked up the two man a couple weeeeks ago for 129.00. Its a two man rectange style but the front slps out on a angle gives lots of room in front. The only problem i had is the windows are cheap plastic and on those real cold days when I folded it up they cracked. They velcro in so I think I can find replacments. Well worth the money.


----------



## Jeepfan (Feb 13, 2003)

These shanties have been on my mind all season. I picked up a clam scout for $230 at bass pro shop. That very weekend I saw these on sale at menards. $100 will by alot of jigs and other various equipment, but I do love my clam.

Bob


----------



## tommy-n (Jan 9, 2004)

My sons bud has one, there no clam or otter but for the money you can't go wrong. I thought it was a pretty nice rig for the bucks.


----------



## cbgale2 (Oct 21, 2008)

Well just got back from the lake with the new shanty.... wife still doesnt know about it . It worked very well, Im totally happy with this thing, and for the money you cant go wrong. I would definetly recomend it.


----------

